# Can't mount Nokia N78 [unsolved]

## jonfr

For some reasons I can't mount Nokia N78, it just doesn't connect. I connect the phone as a mass storage device.

Here is the message from dmesg.

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0421, idProduct=0078

usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-4: Product: N78

usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Nokia

usb 1-4: SerialNumber: [serial number removed]

scsi10 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Nokia    S60              1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] 3970048 512-byte logical blocks: (2.03 GB/1.89 GiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdi:

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk

jupiter jonfr # 

```

Here is the usb info.

```
lsusb -v 

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0421:0078 Nokia Mobile Phones 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0421 Nokia Mobile Phones

  idProduct          0x0078 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Nokia

  iProduct                2 N78

  iSerial                 3 [serial number removed]

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 Bulk transfer method configuration

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              6 USB Mass Storage Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

When I try to mount it, this happens.

```
mount /mnt/USB-Stick/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

I am currently using this kernel.

```
uname -a

Linux jupiter 2.6.33.3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 26 01:16:06 GMT 2010 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Thanks for the help.

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't know if this applies but I found my Nokia 5230 Nuron the base (/dev/sdX) disk is the "partition" when used as USB Storage -- it's not partitioned at all.  It appears to be MSDOS formatted...

This really is "illegal" but appears to work...

I'm not sure what tools can deal with this, you might want to try manually mounting the base disk...

(Also I have to select "storage device" when I plug in the phone.  "PC Suite" makes it into a modem...)

----------

## mr.sande

Iv just tried with my Nokia N86, it should be basically the same as mounting your N78, and it works.

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 8053 MB, 8053063680 bytes

1 heads, 62 sectors/track, 253687 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 62 * 512 = 31744 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1             133      253688     7860224    b  W95 FAT32

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

```

```
dmesg

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0421, idProduct=0214

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: N86 8MP

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Nokia

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 354203033069610

usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi4 : usb-storage 2-1:1.0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Nokia    S60              1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 15728640 512-byte logical blocks: (8.05 GB/7.50 GiB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00,

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

(Provided for reference)

If it still doesnt want to work you could round up the usual suspects (filesystem-support, etc.) and take a swing at it with mtools.

----------

## idella4

jonfr,

have you tried using your regular file manager?  kde and gnome (konqueror or nautilus) both generally identify and list all devices; other partitions, etc.  They may not mount them, but they list them, and will mount once entering the root password to finalize the mount.

Can you identify what the device is in dev that matches the camera?

Can you post  cat /etc/mtab  and /or mount

----------

## eccerr0r

Mine looks like this on connect:

```
usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi15 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 15:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Nokia    S60              1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 15:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 15:0:0:0: [sdh] 7733248 512-byte hardware sectors: (3.95 GB/3.68 GiB)

sd 15:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 15:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 15:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 15:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdh:

sd 15:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

```
$ sudo /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sdh

Password: 

Disk /dev/sdh: 3959 MB, 3959422976 bytes

122 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1022 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 7564 * 512 = 3872768 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

$ 

```

Note there's no partitions on the disk... I have to mount /dev/sdh directly...

----------

## cameta

Your camera isn't a mass storage device and you'll need libgphoto

you need to emerge gphoto2

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Gphoto2

http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php

----------

